# 94 GLE Stereo removal



## mikeandmegan (Jun 10, 2004)

Anyone out there pulled the stereo (CD, tape, and am-fm all in one)? The thing just completely died and I was going to send it out for repair. My Chilton's manual is really vague and I don't want to break anything.

Thanks


----------



## mikeandmegan (Jun 10, 2004)

*found directions - they're perfect*

Here's a link I found. Only took about 25 minutes to pull the stereo.

http://www.installdr.com/InstallDocs/Nissan/PDF/647013.pdf


----------



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

*Easy job*

Honestly just replace it. I was gettin tired of my stock cd/tape player. So i just bought a new pioneer cd player. You can get fillers to take up the space that the giant stock cd player took up. Also all the wires hook up the same if u follow the colors. Took me about 1/2 a day to replace all the speakers and cd player in my car.


----------

